# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  Response.Redirect

## Rambod

سلام
من توی یک صفحه ASP از response.redirect استفاده میکنم. با این حال که کدپیج رو روی UTF-8 میذارم، گاهی وقتا که ریدیرکت می‌کنم دیگه فارسی نشون نمیده. به نظر شما علتش چی میتونه باشه؟!

----------


## arshia_

آیا مطمئنی که مشکل از این تابع است؟ 
با حالتهای دیگه امتحان کن مثلا با لینک و با کیلیک روی دکمه اونو به صفحه هدایت کن..
شاید مشکل از نحوه لود شدن صفحه باشه نه تابع فراخوان

----------


## Rambod

دقیقاً مشکل از همینجا ناشی میشه. چون وقتی با لینک معمولی میرم توی صفحه همه چیز درسته. ولی وقتی با redirect میرم، گاهی وقتا همه چیز به هم میریزه. البته من چند وقت پیش توی یکی از سایتهای معروف فارسی گشت میزدم که اونهم یهو  همینجوری شد. توی دلم گفتم این بابا با این همه دبدبه و کبکبه!! یدونه کد پیج نمیتونه ست کنه!!!  :? 
الان میفهمم مشکل از جای دیگه بوده!!!

----------


## Nightbat

ببینم ، پایین این مشکل را داری یا بالا ؟؟؟ اگر پایین است روی یه Server دیگه تست کن. بعضی وقتها Windows و IIS انسان رو مورد عنایت قرار می ده و از این مشکلها بوجود می آد.  :P

----------


## Rambod

هم پایین و هم بالا. البته بیشتر پایین!

----------


## Nightbat

یعنی روی یک سرور دیگه تست کردی؟  :متفکر:

----------


## Rambod

نه. هم روی localhost مشکل داشت هم در بالا روی سرور.

----------


## M-Gheibi

در بالای صفحه خود از کد زیر استفاده کردید؟
&lt;%@CODEPAGE=65001%>
اگه استفاده نکردید حتما اینکار رو بکنید.
فکر کنم مشکلتون در مورد اطلاعاتی هست که از بانک خوانده میشه (مطمئن نیستم).
اگه مشکل حل نشد به بخش ASP.NET بروید و در بخش مشکلات فارسی مشکل خودتون رو مطرح کنید (البته پس از خوندن پست دیگران در آن تاپیک).

----------


## Rambod

مسعود جان دستت درد نکنه مشکلم حل شد.   :تشویق:  
همونطور که گفتی مشکلم در مورد اطلاعاتی بود که از بانک خونده میشد.
فقط یک مشکل جدید پیدا شد. با این روش، اطلاعاتی که قبلاً در بانک بود بصورت ؟؟؟؟ نشون داده میشه و اطلاعات جدیدی که با @CODEPAGE=65001 وارد شده درست نشون داده میشه. :?

----------


## M-Gheibi

> مسعود جان دستت درد نکنه مشکلم حل شد.  
> همونطور که گفتی مشکلم در مورد اطلاعاتی بود که از بانک خونده میشد.


 :wink: 
مطمئن نیستم ولی فکر کنم به کدپیج استفاده شده مربوط باشه. در همون تاپیکی که گفتم موضوع رو مطرح کنید.

----------

